# Opinions on first fursuit head



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5148355

Is the current state of the head. You can see my comment on the submussion.

Maybe I'll catch some new eyes here for an idea or opinion. Cause I'm stuck doing nothing while I wait for my newspaper to stuff my duct tape dummy.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like a 'roo or a really cartoony dragon. I think it should be a 'roo, though.


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 24, 2011)

I know for sure that what ever it is, I want a roo pouch XD   Have a large unsealed roo pouch for stuff, and then have a smaller inner pouch for personal stuff like money and room key and have the small pouch seal with velcro.

no funky hidden pockets i have to go searching for XD


----------



## Monster. (Jan 24, 2011)

That actually sounds pretty damn cool.

What colors are you thinking about using?


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 24, 2011)

No idea, i've had some ideas.

Dark blues, light blues, whites and blacks, with blues being the main color

The same as above only with purples

black, red, white


Or maybe something with a nice chocolate brown, white for like belly. and do like a teal/aqua blue for markings with some black thrown in


----------



## Monster. (Jan 24, 2011)

I like that last one better. I love light blues mixed in with brown colors (though I'm partial to lighter brown because my fursona is a light brown with blue hair extensions).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 24, 2011)

Why is it when I look at this I think of Donkey from Shrek


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 24, 2011)

cause your kinda right, it does look like a donkey in a way XD


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 24, 2011)

i'd for a milk chocolate color or darker, maybe lighter but i first saw the idea white a dark brown. But thats why i won't order fur till i figure out what i;m doing XD


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jan 25, 2011)

I say pretty cool


----------



## Karimah (Jan 25, 2011)

I think it's very cute and well-done for a first try :3 The only thing I have to warn against is the weight of certain furs on the ears, they're not supported by much from what I can tell and if you fur them with heavy or high-pile fur it may cause them to bend.

Definitely go for a roo, they're such cute suits .


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya, I'm not sure what i am going to use fur wise, but I do play on keeping an eye out. If I have to I'll find some way to support the ears a lil better to hold the weight of the fur.



So... does any one have any ideas on what I should do for the nose? Or how to do the nose? I am stumped on that part for sure..


----------



## Karimah (Jan 25, 2011)

It's best to use Super Sculpy for things like noses and claws. Just sculpt, bake, and paint :3.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 25, 2011)

please... please make it a kangaroo


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 25, 2011)

Well a nose like that would be fine if i needed like a canine nose. But I don't know what to do with it, if I decide to make it something like a kangaroo or a dragon. I don't know how to do the nostrils to make them look good/decent


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 26, 2011)

Foamies give you a medium you can practice in- they are super fucking cheep and you can find them in most craft stores. When you decide on what you want you can carve the nose out of foam and coat it in pleather if you want a realistic looking nose. Heck you can BUY noses from taxidermy stores- no they are not real. But if a kangaroo nose is what you are looking for I know a place that sells them.


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 26, 2011)

OMG!! I didn't know kangaroos had a nose like this!!!

http://rosequoll.deviantart.com/art/Red-Kangaroo-Nose-32443544

So not what I expecting, I had never really paid attention before. I guess that will make for an easier nose in a way..... 

Do you mind me asking who makes them? I'd like to check them out


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 26, 2011)

Van Dykes Taxidermy. 
Look them up and if they don't have it in stock give them a call and they can give you the website that has it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 26, 2011)

I keep getting the "error" message when I go to edit my post; however, these might work for you.
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/NMMG-P5600.aspx
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/MPHN-P5607.aspx


----------



## dakari_ceychi (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmm I'd have to work on attaching, dunno how it would look tho I'm goning for a toony look more than realistic so no idea how that would work out


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 26, 2011)

You can always buy the nose- and cast it into a thin latex. All you have to do then is glue it on and add a few stitches.


----------

